# "Contemporary" spider vivs



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

I've just redone my smithi's viv, as i got bored of her spending 8 years in a slightly dark looking poor attempt at a 'natural' viv.
So i decided to go to IKEA and get her something completely new and looked a bit 'fresher... and this is the result:

















Total cost was well under £20 and i reckon it looks alright  Everything was from the garden section of IKEA, including the pebbles.
Constructive criticism welcomed though!


Anyone else done any 'unusual' vivs? - Photos needed if so!
Elsa


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I really like that, great idea! Cheaper and better looking than any exos!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I cant think of many things worse than pebbles being used as a floor covering, Not just for T's, for any small ground dwelling animal.
I think you are ignoring the spiders physical needs and focusing on your visual needs instead.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't think its very good for the spider. It looks uncomfortable to walk on and the plant pot looks like it has a particularly sharp edge. I think the T will not be happy on the pebbles especially when it comes to moulting time. Sorry.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

As a human it looks great on the eye, very pleasing to look at.

When I think of it from the spiders aspect, I'm seeing a big drop onto a hard irregular surface if it climbs. There's no option for digging and burrowing but food would be able to scramble under the pebbles easily as would food waste.
In nature our spiders aren't going to be sat on nice eco-earth/coir/etc that we use, they'll encounter all kinds of surfaces but then they have the space to wander off from unsuitable ones, something we can't really give them in an enclosure.

So it looks good and I really do like that viv, mind if I ask where you got that from? but functionality wise I would have a re-think.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

As above realy, but dont even think it looks good, poor spider is gona have a rotten life if you leave it in that setup, at least give it something suitable as substrate,.
For some one that has had spiders/tarantulas for 8yrs, i would have thought you 'd know how to house one by now,:bash:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

if thats the new place soz but i would not like to see the old place


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just noticed what looks like black power flex (next to the baby bio bottle) - is there a heatmat under the tank? (tell me there isn't!!!) If there is, that glass is going to get way toasty (what sort of glass/thickness is it?) as are the pebbles....


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

what was wrong with the natural looking viv?
the spider probably would have liked it better :lol2:

it could look and feel good
the actual box is nice, but the 'decoration' is not good for her


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Found the "tank" on Ikea, mini-greenhouse 'Socker' (tame by Ikea's usual naming!!!), £12 a pop. 
The panels are marked as "polystyrene plastic" which I take they mean acrylic? Frame is powder coated steel. 
Assuming the plastic isn't flimsy, it wouldn't actually take much to modify those into a really nice little display tank - seal/glue the panels into the frame but vent them first (quick bit of action with some masking tape and a drill), add a latch to the top and job done.
I may go pick one up this weekend to try out.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv never seen a B.smithi that doesnt dig so cant see how this one will be happy in a tank it cant dig in. Perhaps research its natural habitat more?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

As Selina said really. I like the greenhouse, I think about buying one everytime Im up in Ikea. I think it would look great with a natural set up, but I understand your reasoning to make it look a bit brighter and more fun. Im just not sure your smithi Will appreciate it as much as you do...


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Just replace the stones with something more natural and make sure the decor isn't sharp on the edges. If you're attached to the pebbles then try getting a true spider. A lot less likely to fall and even of it did they are a lot lighter than a T so abdomen damage isn't a problem. 

Good idea on the set up though. Just not for a T


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Very strange indeed. As has been said already, how can someone who has kept tarantula/s for 8 years or so and been a member on here for years, get ALL of the basics wrong?

I can't think of one positive about the tank. Maybe it's the camera angle, but even the water dish looks big enough for the T to fall in and the pot/hide is SO big that it offers no real retreat.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

oh please! one person mentions a valid point and then i see some tosh afterwards.

the only problem is the substrate...if the op replaces that with a sand/coir mix and half buries the plant to to create shade everything will be hunky dory.
she could even mix coloured sand or gravel in the mix if she wanted to jazz things up a bit

the spider wont 'fall into' the water dish....and even if it did the spider will get out easy enough....i mean....why do we bother with lids if spiders cant get out?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh please! one person mentions a valid point and then i see some tosh afterwards.
> 
> the only problem is the substrate...if the op replaces that with a sand/coir mix and half buries the plant to to create shade everything will be hunky dory.
> she could even mix coloured sand or gravel in the mix if she wanted to jazz things up a bit
> ...


You mentioned coloured sand. Go wash your dirty mouth out! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
It could use some vents imho.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Massive overreaction, only one person needs to tell her where she might have gone wrong, you don't need to repeat it over and over :lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> You mentioned coloured sand. Go wash your dirty mouth out! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> It could use some vents imho.


well as long as no condensation builds up it should be fine....its ikea, i cant see any edges being that airtight to be honest :lol2:

coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand, coloured sand!

:2thumb:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Moony14 said:


> Massive overreaction, only one person needs to tell her where she might have gone wrong, you don't need to repeat it over and over :lol2:


This is what's wrong with forums. Nobody can just give the advice that's needed an leave it. Most on here have to have cheap shots. Typical bitch fest to be honest.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

most coloured sand is calcium sand normally. spiders don't need it and i'm not sure, but it might not be good for 'em.. the same as why you shouldn't feed mice to them


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> most coloured sand is calcium sand normally. spiders don't need it and i'm not sure, but it might not be good for 'em.. the same as why you shouldn't feed mice to them


You can get coloured sand that hasn't got calcium stockpiled inside. Like the stuff you buy for fishtanks.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> the spider wont 'fall into' the water dish....and even if it did the spider will get out easy enough....i mean....why do we bother with lids if spiders cant get out?


Lol, it amazes me how many people think its the end of the world if water touches a spider.



Veyron said:


> even the water dish looks big enough for the T to fall in


And then what will happen?

It's very difficult to drown a tarantula. On a few occasions when flooding a spiders tank to stimulate an egg sac, because of the silk creating a nearly water proof surface, I have accidentally filled the burrow with water, completely submerging the spider. On none of these occasions have the spiders attempted to leave the water. I've even had a spider retreat to a water filled burrow once disturbed. Having to siphon off the bitter tasting, acidic water laced with substrate isn't very nice though lol. If your gonna live in a hole in the ground your gonna have to be able to deal with water in the wet seasons or you won't do very well.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Craig Mackay said:


> Lol, it amazes me how many people think its the end of the world if water touches a spider.


i know craig :lol2:

alot of these people should drop a moult into clean water and see how good a water repellent they actually are :lol2:

on the other hand....if it were a bubble bath things would be slightly different :whistling2:

spiders and bubble baths do not mix....JUST SAY NO! :lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> Lol, it amazes me how many people think its the end of the world if water touches a spider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might be easier for T's to walk out of a burrow than a ceramic bowl.

Why is everyone moaning, about other people 'moaning'? Perhaps we should create a new rule of one reply per thread!?

Forums are here for discussions. Nobody got shot from what I can see. 

Although I do see your point about the wet seasons. In rain forests, Brachys would have to deal with flooding a lot.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the tank  very unusual.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Craig Mackay said:


> Lol, it amazes me how many people think its the end of the world if water touches a spider.


Didn't do Incy Wincy any harm!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Kiel said:


> Didn't do Incy Wincy any harm!
> 
> image


But you missed the years of counselling he had for the post traumatic stress disorder and the deep depression he slipped into fuelled by drink and drugs. For a long time he was lost to all that cared about and loved him, lost to a dark place many thought he'd never return from. Begging and stealing to feed his addictions, addictions that thought helped him to blot out the memories of that day but in reality were just leading him towards further doom. Thankfully these days he's clean and dry, but it's been a long hard process and there's still a lot of climbing to do before he's back on top.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> But you missed the years of counselling he had for the post traumatic stress disorder and the deep depression he slipped into fuelled by drink and drugs. For a long time he was lost to all that cared about and loved him, lost to a dark place many thought he'd never return from. Begging and stealing to feed his addictions, addictions that thought helped him to blot out the memories of that day but in reality were just leading him towards further doom. Thankfully these days he's clean and dry, but it's been a long hard process and there's still a lot of climbing to do before he's back on top.


I'd pay money to see that movie.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Veyron said:


> I think I might be easier for T's to walk out of a burrow than a ceramic bowl.


Hardly. Tarantulas feet are covered in dense scopulae which make climbing virtually any surface a piece of cake (glass being one of the obvious ones).



Veyron said:


> Although I do see your point about the wet seasons. In rain forests, Brachys would have to deal with flooding a lot.


The red legged Brachypelma species don't live in rainforests. Scrubland and dry forests are their habitat. However, the Pacific coast of Mexico does have a wet season in late summer.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh please! one person mentions a valid point and then i see some tosh afterwards.


Thats your opinion, & the ''TOSH'' is other peoples opinions, its only to be expected for people to comment on something they find wrong,after all that is,is it not, what a public forum is for,?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Thats your opinion, & the ''TOSH'' is other peoples opinions, its only to be expected for people to comment on something they find wrong,after all that is,is it not, what a public forum is for,?


its my opinion that this opinion is invalid on the topic.

however its a scientific fact that a spider is not going to drown in a mini souffle ramekin full of water....not unless its held under....or washing up liquid is added...or its half dead to begin with.

accept personal experiences over unfounded opinion and you will go far : victory:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

If the was no de debate on forums they would be sad. The idea of a forum it debate it makes no difrance who is right or wrong. ps picking up info aswell lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Craig Mackay said:


> Hardly. Tarantulas feet are covered in dense scopulae which make climbing virtually any surface a piece of cake (glass being one of the obvious ones).


Not at all. Most terrestrials find glass pretty hard to climb and will usually fall down, rather than climb down. Which is why it is not recommended to have tall enclosures for them 






Craig Mackay said:


> The red legged Brachypelma species don't live in rainforests. Scrubland and dry forests are their habitat. However, the Pacific coast of Mexico does have a wet season in late summer.


Sarcasm is clearly wasted on you...


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> however *its a scientific fact that a spider is not going to drown in a mini souffle ramekin full of water*....not unless its held under....or washing up liquid is added...or its half dead to begin with.


:lol2: That is your opinion, not fact.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Veyron said:


> :lol2: That is your opinion, not fact.


well, it depends what youve done with the water as i previously said....but i did miss out 15 minutes in a hot oven at 220


but as spiders are naturally water repellent its technically not an opinon...but it is my opinion that scientific fact is more accurate than your opinion if you find that easier to accept :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

What has being water repellent got to do with? 

Facts are better than opinions, I do agree.

Just waiting for you to type some facts, rather than opinions now : victory:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Veyron said:


> What has being water repellent got to do with?
> 
> Facts are better than opinions, I do agree.
> 
> Just waiting for you to type some facts, rather than opinions now : victory:


dont tempt me.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Veyron said:


> Not at all. Most terrestrials find glass pretty hard to climb and will usually fall down, rather than climb down. Which is why it is not recommended to have tall enclosures for them


Maybe in your experience, although I can't claim to have noticed many tarantulas struggle to climb glass. The opposite infact, terrestrial and arboreal. True, some of the larger bodied spiders can look a little ungainly at times and occassionally will fall but every animal makes mistakes. We are talking about an animal that can hold onto glass whilst upside down here. I can assure you that they have absolutely no problem climbing out of a water bowl nor will they drown in it unless physically incapable of moving. There is absolutely no argument about it or point to a debate on it.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

dont you lot thing this is going a bit ott now just thing think what this girl must feel like:bash:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Thats your opinion, & the ''TOSH'' is other peoples opinions, its only to be expected for people to comment on something they find wrong,after all that is,is it not, what a public forum is for,?


I think the tosh he meant was the usual bitchy comments. The thread starter asked for constructive critism, not for bitchy comments. Admittedly the main ones came from females. And you kinda expect it from females.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spiderstock said:


> I think the tosh he meant was the usual bitchy comments. The thread starter asked for constructive critism, not for bitchy comments. *Admittedly the main ones came from females*. And you kinda expect it from females.


Erm?! :eek4: how where we being bitchy?



selina20 said:


> Iv never seen a B.smithi that doesnt dig so cant see how this one will be happy in a tank it cant dig in. Perhaps research its natural habitat more?





forever_20one said:


> As Selina said really. I like the greenhouse, I think about buying one everytime Im up in Ikea. I think it would look great with a natural set up, but I understand your reasoning to make it look a bit brighter and more fun. Im just not sure your smithi Will appreciate it as much as you do...





Bab1084 said:


> I like the tank  very unusual.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> oh please! one person mentions a valid point and then i see some tosh afterwards.
> 
> *the only problem is the substrate...if the op replaces that with a sand/coir mix and half buries the plant to to create shade everything will be hunky dory.*
> *she could even mix coloured sand or gravel in the mix if she wanted to jazz things up a bit*
> ...


Oh my 5 pages when all that was needed was the above, relax people it's Friday : victory:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't expect this to be quite such a controversial thread!
To all who like it... thanks 

To those who complained...

Regarding me having her for 8 years... yes I've had her eight years without her ever burrowing in her coir. The biggest tank modification she's ever done is web up a plant pot a little bit or make a molting mat. But I guess i see your point so i'll definitely try to find some very fine gravel or sand for her to cart around if she feels the need.
Actually, for the first time in her life she's been having "fun" waking me up by clonking the pebbles around, so i may look into having half fine gravel and half pebbles.

The fact she may fall... she's a pretty dopey thing and doesn't really venture very far very often. Although i have seen her (and heard her) climb a bit at night, and because it's ikea its not tight fitting together so she has lots to hold onto around the edges and gets round well.

Ventilation... as just said, it's very loose fitting so no worries at all of no air movement.

Regarding her drowning ... don't be ridiculous! That waterbowl is *far* less than her legspan anyway, i was more worried it was a bit small for her to dip into easily.

The hide... She's sat out in the open for about 98% of her 8 years... for that 2% she's feeling shy, it is a fair bit dimmer inside the plant pot, although coating the inside with something dark may be an idea. A smaller hide would be too small for her if she wanted to molt in it.

The "hot glass" ... it's plastic and an old heat mat with an air gap, then an inch of pebbles, covering 1/3 of the bottom of the tank. (And it's now turned off anyway, it was only as my room was cold when i first set it up a couple of weeks ago)

The issue i thought everyone would complain about was the humidity, which I am slightly concerned about, as pebbles don't hold water in quite the same way as coir. So when she's looking near to molting, or maybe in winter i'll have to spray her a bit (and really annoy her) or put the water dish on the heat mat. Any other suggestions to solve that would be welcome 

Think i've answered everyones points. Feel free to complain if i haven't 

But in summary... Yes i'll get some fine gravel that she can dig in, and I will see if i can make her hide a bit darker (any ideas?)
Oh, and for some reason people seem to think spiders cant be individuals. Just because it says on a care sheet they like burrowing and regularly commit suicide from climbing up high tanks, doesn't mean mine has to, and i think i've given her enough opportunity in her lifetime (to burrow anyway!)


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Erm?! :eek4: how where we being bitchy?


We? Don't become a John Terry and attempt to take credit for something someone else did. You were nice.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

To make the hide darker and perhaps look more naturalistic why not buy one of those turtle habba hut things (half a log with middle cut out) and then semi bury that so it looks like a burrow?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Spiderstock said:


> I think the tosh he meant was the usual bitchy comments. The thread starter asked for constructive critism, not for bitchy comments. *Admittedly the main ones came from females. And you kinda expect it from females.*



What _are_ you talking about. I suggest you reread the thread and notice 90% of the silly replies are from males firstly, secondly what "main ones" are you pointing out?
I personally didn't realise bitchy tarantula set up comments were expected from women in general. Did anyone else? 

I suggest you think twice about what you say in future if you're going to be personal AND sexist.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

In Australia, there's been many many sightings of funnel webs that have fallen into pools, sank to the bottom, and walked along the bottom. And some spiders that have "revived" after being apparently drowned


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

may i just point out that my comments were in no way directed at any of the females in this forum or any other....i know better :notworthy:

may i secondly offer popcorn to anyone joining this thread after a hard day at work? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh for goodness sake lets all just pull are pants down and run around the room screaming.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Colosseum said:


> Oh for goodness sake lets all just pull are pants down and run around the room screaming.


Way ahead of you dude! My neighbours hate me.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

''Our'' pants Ollie!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> ''Our'' pants Ollie!


Yes thanks


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Yes thanks


 ...... just don't drop yours off the side of the tractor!!! xx


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> ...... just don't drop yours off the side of the tractor!!! xx


Tell you what my Tractor cab is like a fridge with the aircon I drive and work in comfort.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Spiderstock said:


> This is what's wrong with forums. Nobody can just give the advice that's needed an leave it. Most on here have to have cheap shots. Typical bitch fest to be honest.


If I'm honest I think its this kind of comment that creates the arguments, because its rather close to insults. And..



Spiderstock said:


> I think the tosh he meant was the usual bitchy comments. The thread starter asked for constructive critism, not for bitchy comments. Admittedly the main ones came from females. And you kinda expect it from females.


... just serves to inflame the thread. I could quite easily serve an warning for that. Im not going to, as tbh I think there are some other replies which shy away from respect to other members. Lets all remember to discuss, share and learn and not to bring argumentative comments.

I think what people have done is provide their opinions. Most of the opinions suggest the same thing, that in itself should help to give a better impression than just one reply. 

Im unsure why you'd want something that looks so different from the usual habitat but that of course is your choice.
The issue with drowning in water bowls is something that people have become very confused about, but as always repeat it enough and it becomes the truth.
Deep water bowls are avoiding because crickets drown in them. Stones are placed within water bowls to help them get out. Ive not once heard of a healthy tarantula drowning in a water bowl. I have however heard, from Martin Nicholas, that although tarantula are good at swimming, they're not always as good as one would hope.
Brachypelma are opportunistic burrowers, they're more likely to adopt a burrow than build one themselves. In the wild they've very likely to take refuge, as otherwise they're prone to getting eaten but that refuge might not be a burrow the tarantula has burrowed out itself. 
The pebbles won't provide any opportunity for the tarantula to burrow, and at that size its probably comfortable enough in the enclosure not to require a burrow. However, what they will do is provide gaps for food to slip down, for uneaten elements such as legs and that may create an ideal environment for mites and phorid flies. 
Issues with stones are well reported, it only takes one fall to receive damage to the abdomen, it might never happen but to me its just not worth the risk. The other issue is gravel creating abrasions, but if these are smooth you might never have an issue.
Your humidity levels are not really relevant unless you're considering breeding. As long as there's ventilation which is enough to keep condensation to a minimum it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

What a stupid thread.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Thinking the T will drown go Google RobC's silly video on Youtube of him chasing a gigas into a bucket of water.
Just in case you find that a little bit difficult here you go.
H. Gigas swimming - YouTube
Calpe Wild Tarantula Spiders Costa Blanca - YouTube
Just Google swimming tarantula and you will get a host of these stupid videos.


----------



## Xx-lilith-xX (Sep 2, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> What a stupid thread.


Just read through all this and I'm thinking the exact same thing lol


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

terrible the t has no proper place to hide the pebbles are just stupid I hate it


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> terrible the t has no proper place to hide the pebbles are just stupid I hate it


It has a flower pot. Thats more than what some Ts iv rescued or bought off people have. I dont think the enclosure is that bad just needs a change in substrate thats it.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

selina20 said:


> It has a flower pot. Thats more than what some Ts iv rescued or bought off people have. I dont think the enclosure is that bad just needs a change in substrate thats it.


All I'm saying is your b smithi has no where to hide if she wanted yes its a plant pot but not a very good one she has no secure place to hide if she wanted


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

the pot itself is fine, it just needs burying a little to lower the height a bit and make it feel more secure


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> terrible the t has no proper place to hide the pebbles are just stupid I hate it



Not an utterly childish post at all. 
It's hardly terrible, my love. I've seen much, much worse. 
As the OP said, individual characters. She knows her spider better than you do, they don't_ always_ need a dark, secure hiding place.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

no way is this post still going it should be closed


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> no way is this post still going it should be closed


:whistling2:



pcharlton said:


> If the was no de debate on forums they would be sad. The idea of a forum it debate it makes no difrance who is right or wrong. ps picking up info aswell lol


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> no way is this post still going it should be closed


Totally agree


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

forever_20one said:


> Not an utterly childish post at all.
> It's hardly terrible, my love. I've seen much, much worse.
> As the OP said, individual characters. She knows her spider better than you do, they don't_ always_ need a dark, secure hiding place.


Dito to childish and I am not your love.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Dito to childish and I am not your love.



Please prey tell, how is stating tarantula individuality childish?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :whistling2:


take your point steve but come on:bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> All I'm saying is your b smithi has no where to hide if she wanted yes its a plant pot but not a very good one she has no secure place to hide if she wanted


As Steve said the pot itself is not a problem it just needs buring a bit lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Dito to childish and I am not your love.


Please don't talk to her like that, and grow up!


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Please don't talk to her like that, and grow up![/QUOTE= no comment


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> whatever LOL


Make your 500th post nice.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Spiderstock said:


> Make your 500th post nice.



Or at the very least, coherent. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Spiderstock said:


> Make your 500th post nice.


ok I will to the OP only I am sorry if I offended you in anyway shape or form just because I do not like the way the viv is set out does not mean its wrong so again OP I am SORRY.


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

pebbles are a not the best choice of substrate incase you havent noticed lol i recommend you change it i use to coconut fibre no ball s#=t just advice


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I say..


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to wade in a wee bit, though I don't think I'm really adding anything new.



Veyron said:


> I can't think of one positive about the tank. Maybe it's the camera angle, but even the water dish looks big enough for the T to fall in and the pot/hide is SO big that it offers no real retreat.


As pointed out, the spider is at no risk from that water dish unless it were dropped on it from a height. Aside from anything, tarantulas float in water...



spinnin_tom said:


> most coloured sand is calcium sand normally. spiders don't need it and i'm not sure, but it might not be good for 'em.. the same as why you shouldn't feed mice to them


Wouldn't matter whether it was or not, spiders don't eat sand. I suppose some calcium may leech into the water and a spider drinking from the substrate could potentially get a dose of calcium, but 1: spiders do need some calcium, and 2: excess will likely be excreted like any other unwanted salts. Unlikely any worse than tap water from any hard water area anyway.



Veyron said:


> I think I might be easier for T's to walk out of a burrow than a ceramic bowl.


Obviously, but a ceramic bowl is still no obstacle to a tarantula. Hence why I can't just rehouse difficult spiders in a glass tank, even terrestrials can stroll up glass and the suchlike (the glaze on ceramics like that is in fact a thin layer of glass).



pcharlton said:


> If the was no de debate on forums they would be sad. The idea of a forum it debate it makes no difrance who is right or wrong. ps picking up info aswell lol


Actually, while debate is healthy, it really makes a massive difference who's right or wrong, because you see, when one person is arging a point that is correct, and another a point that is incorrect, the second person is wrong, and any conclusions drawn from that information are likely wrong too. Simply, with animal care advice, wrong information can lead to bad care.



Veyron said:


> Not at all. Most terrestrials find glass pretty hard to climb and will usually fall down, rather than climb down. Which is why it is not recommended to have tall enclosures for them


Most terrestrials will "think" twice about going up a vertical surface like a tank wall, but they're more than capable of it. Their foot pads are not as developed as arboreals', but they're still more than suitable for climbing stuff like that.



Spiderstock said:


> I think the tosh he meant was the usual bitchy comments. The thread starter asked for constructive critism, not for bitchy comments. Admittedly the main ones came from females. And you kinda expect it from females.


Well that was a lovely combination of misogynistic and inaccurate. I'm going to go ahead and guess you're single, because you're "a nice guy, but girls don't want to go out with a nice guy" :Na_Na_Na_Na:

--------------------------

_Edit: actual response to the topic.

_So yeah, I don't like the fake flowers, think they look awful, but that one is really a matter of personal opinion. The little greenhouse though is a fantastic display tank, really looks nice. 

The frilly edged plantpot, I agree that the edges loiok like they might be sharp, but I assume you've already checked them. Assuming they're not, it looks really interesting. I've always kinda wanted to do a funny unnatural setup, like tank that looks brick lined for an avic. Provided you meet environmental conditions, the spider won't care if the tank is a natural masterpiece or has the spider appearing to live in a downpipe from some guttering. Mind buildings basically are natural habitat for avics in the wild nowadays.

I agree with other folk though, the pebbles aren't the best. I don't think they're as dangerous as some people seem to be implying, they're all very rounded etc., but I do think that a mix of pebbles and coir in the spaces between then would be a lot better. Gravel could provide a lot of sharp and abrasive edges/surfaces, so that's not a good idea. But a softer landing if she does climb and slip is always a good idea.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Just to wade in a wee bit, though I don't think I'm really adding anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally someone giving reasonable advice. 

Also to the OP i have some very graphic photos of the damage a sharp part of a flower pot can do Please Please Please either file them down or perhaps use a whole flower pot and submerge the bottom half in substrate.


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well that was a lovely combination of misogynistic and inaccurate. I'm going to go ahead and guess you're single, because you're "a nice guy, but girls don't want to go out with a nice guy" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


No not at all. If you were to read into it all correctly, you would of also seen a huge hint as to what I was upto in the form of the picture. I was basically being a nob.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Spiderstock said:


> No not at all. If you were to read into it all correctly, you would of also seen a huge hint as to what I was upto in the form of the picture. I was basically being a nob.


Join 18+ you will fit right in


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Look if the OP wants to keep her Spider in that tank then its her choice as its her Spider.

So many people getting all hard and erect over this thread.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Colosseum said:


> Look if the OP wants to keep her Spider in that tank then its her choice as its her Spider.
> 
> So many people getting all hard and erect over this thread.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Join 18+ you will fit right in


he has and he gets slated in there too lol!


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Elsa said:


> I've just redone my smithi's viv, as i got bored of her spending 8 years in a slightly dark looking poor attempt at a 'natural' viv.
> So i decided to go to IKEA and get her something completely new and looked a bit 'fresher... and this is the result:
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think it probably looks better from some humans points of view, but not sure a tarantula will appreciate it, as spiders typically prefer dark places with diggable substrate and places where they feel they cannot be seen. 
I feel that all animal enclosures should be made with the species in mind and not what looks good to humans - sorry:blush:


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Colosseum said:


> Look if the OP wants to keep her Spider in that tank then its her choice as its her Spider.
> 
> So many people getting all hard and erect over this thread.


Well I wasn't getting hard and erect, just thinking that it might not be appealing to a spider and probably even stressful. :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> he has and he gets slated in there too lol!


So do i XD


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> So do i XD


Awwww, I got let in yesterday, had a nosey round realised it was full of plonkers, attention seekers and losers so I left!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Awwww, I got let in yesterday, had a nosey round realised it was full of cocks, attention seekers and losers so I left!


Its just a more crude invert section really XD


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wizzasmum1 said:


> Well I wasn't getting hard and erect, just thinking that it might not be appealing to a spider and probably even stressful. :blush:


 
I hadn't seen all the pages before replying lol, I gave up on page 4, sorry! I thought it might be a bit more civil here than on shelled :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wizzasmum1 said:


> I hadn't seen all the pages before replying lol, I gave up on page 4, sorry! I thought it might be a bit more civil here than on shelled :gasp:


It is lol. You can mention weeds on here without it all kicking off XD


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Wizzasmum1 said:


> I hadn't seen all the pages before replying lol, I gave up on page 4, sorry! I thought it might be a bit more civil here than on shelled :gasp:


:lol2:,welcome to the other side, good here aint it,?:lol2:


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

selina20 said:


> It is lol. You can mention weeds on here without it all kicking off XD


 
Oh is that why my spider died, because I never gave her weeds :whistling2:
I did have her a long time although never made a note of when I had her. Must have been around 8 years and she was adult when she came here. I have no idea how old she was. how long do Chilean Rose's live normally?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Wizzasmum1 said:


> Oh is that why my spider died, because I never gave her weeds :whistling2:
> I did have her a long time although never made a note of when I had her. Must have been around 8 years and she was adult when she came here. I have no idea how old she was. how long do Chilean Rose's live normally?


20 years plus. If she was adult then chances are she was at least 10 years


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

martin3 said:


> :lol2:,welcome to the other side, good here aint it,?:lol2:


Seems very similar from what I have seen. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This thread is hilarious- I had no idea Invert people were so nasty! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> This thread is hilarious- I had no idea Invert people were so nasty! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Not everyone is...


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> This thread is hilarious- I had no idea Invert people were so nasty! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 



So what brought you hear Ron? Do I have a stalker :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Not everyone is...


Point taken- but this makes Shelled look tame!



Wizzasmum1 said:


> So what brought you hear Ron? Do I have a stalker :lol2:


Not on purpose, darlin, but you have to admit this thread is very funny. I've felt badly, lately, 'cos I've been a bit mean to people- but it pales in comparison!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all coming out now. The hidden passions of the spider folk, and we've not even touched on sac envy yet. :gasp:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oderus said:


> It's all coming out now. The hidden passions of the spider folk, and we've not even touched on sac envy yet. :gasp:


Are you sure you put this in the right section lmao


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

:zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::zzz::lol2:


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

How is this thread still going!?

But just a couple more on-topic things...

Is the general consensus to go for sand/fine gravel or not? Regardless of the calcium issue which i think is irrelevant, will it stick to her feet/irritate her for being sharp. I'm thinking fine but rounded gravel to fill in the gaps?

And the "sharp flowerpot" which isn't particularly sharp... how would she injure herself on it!? If she fell (which is very unlikely anyway), she'd fall onto the top part which is definitely smooth. To hit a "sharp" part she'd have to run at it full pelt along the bottom of the tank?

Elsa

PS. Glad i've provided so much entertainment for you lot.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Elsa said:


> How is this thread still going!?
> 
> But just a couple more on-topic things...
> 
> ...


-big stones aren't a good substrate
-try to imitate the natural environment, instead of just doing what you think looks nice


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Elsa said:


> How is this thread still going!?
> 
> But just a couple more on-topic things...
> 
> ...


I would personally make a 50/50 sand to eco earth mix or even do it with vermiculite to make it look pretty.

My Grammostola iheringi did it by digging under the pot and snagging its abdomen,


----------



## Wizzasmum1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Point taken- but this makes Shelled look tame!
> 
> 
> Not on purpose, darlin, but you have to admit this thread is very funny. I've felt badly, lately, 'cos I've been a bit mean to people- but it pales in comparison!


 
Haha, it's funny watching another group isn't it, it does make you feel better


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Wizzasmum1 said:


> Haha, it's funny watching another group isn't it, it does make you feel better


OI!dont come over here & get your jolly's, beleive it or not this is quite tame for us invert keepers, now bugger of back to ''shelled'' & leave us normal bods to it,..:lol2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Not come across anyone normal yet :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Oderus said:


> It's all coming out now. The hidden passions of the spider folk, and we've not even touched on sac envy yet. :gasp:


Nobody is touching my sac :devil: AND I am not envious!


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Not come across anyone normal yet :2thumb:


 me i an normal :2thumb:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> me i an normal :2thumb:


In your own way :whistling2:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Veyron said:


> *Nobody is touching my sac* :devil: AND I am not envious!


Must, resist, crude, joke..!


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Must, resist, crude, joke..!


Dont resist, it can only up-grade this thread,...:whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Must, resist, crude, joke..!


What are you on about? Surely nobody could find an innuendo :lol2:


----------

